# Current and visibility on the Oriskany



## deepsixrich (Oct 31, 2008)

Anyone have any reports on the conditions at Big O the last day or two? Want to plan a few dives tomorrow and was wondering about the current and visibility. 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

100+ vis, little current.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey deepsix, I was next to you a couple days ago by the groovin newmans getting ready to go over the 3 mile bridge. Recognize the lil dive shark on your truck over your company signage. This is the back of my window


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (8/26/2009)*...groovin newmans...


LMAO...You're sounding more and more like Chuck every day :banghead


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Chuck is my buddy.


----------



## deepsixrich (Oct 31, 2008)

> *Clay-Doh (8/26/2009)*Hey deepsix, I was next to you a couple days ago by the groovin newmans getting ready to go over the 3 mile bridge. Recognize the lil dive shark on your truck over your company signage. This is the back of my window




Hey Clay-Doh...Yea that was probably my sons in a pick-up truck. I'm usually in a Astro Van with the same signs on it. If I would have seen your sign I would have remembered it and wanted one for my truck!

Depressed!!! Wanted to dive today...every thing was lining up and then this weather changed. Haven't been out in over a month, Jim said at the Big O it was over 100' viz and little current...I was chomping at the bit, ready to load up the boat right then and there!

Oh well there will be a next time...It better be soon!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm dying to...I gotta get out there soon, specially with this viz!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Isn't the Antares and the O pretty much the same thing Clay? I mean it has a flag and a tower.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

HAAAAAAAA I HEARD THAT ONE!!!!

Burn another tank!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Pierce07 (8/28/2009)*Isn't the Antares and the O pretty much the same thing Clay? I mean it has a flag and a tower.


I heard they were nearly identical. :doh


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha! Too funny. I wont say his name, but I cant believe he thought we were on the Anteras, and it just happened to look like the O. Since we told him it was only 130 feet dep at teh Anteras, glad he didnt decide to hit the sand!


----------

